# G30 Video in Motion, HUD Turn Signal and HBA



## henleydr (May 19, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, he and he alone has "modified CAFD" solution. Everyone else is USB. Either way, it is commercial solution.


I get that. But these commercial disks are ~$240 (at least from BimmerGuru). If it's as easy as putting in a USB or DVD in the drive, shouldn't a solution be more easily available??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

henleydr said:


> I get that. But these commercial disks are ~$240 (at least from BimmerGuru). If it's as easy as putting in a USB or DVD in the drive, shouldn't a solution be more easily available??


There is no easy solution. It has been examined and tried ad nauseum, and by some very bright minds, and nothing has worked. ~$240 is absurd though. It can me obtained for much less. PM sent.


----------



## henleydr (May 19, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is no easy solution. It has been examined and tried ad nauseum, and by some very bright minds, and nothing has worked. ~$240 is absurd though. It can me obtained for much less. PM sent.


Thanks Shawn!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

henleydr said:


> I get that. But these commercial disks are ~$240 (at least from BimmerGuru). If it's as easy as putting in a USB or DVD in the drive, shouldn't a solution be more easily available??


Easy on end-user to place file on usb and insert into vehicle port. But, these are encrypted files, unique to individual hardware ID's so they cannot be shared as well as creating said files is no so easy.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Almaretto said:


> Easy on end-user to place file on usb and insert into vehicle port. But, these are encrypted files, unique to individual hardware ID's so they cannot be shared as well as creating said files is no so easy.


If I go with USB solution, once I have the file, can I use it over and over in my vehicle e.g. after VO coding or dealer software update etc?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Motorboat411 said:


> If I go with USB solution, once I have the file, can I use it over and over in my vehicle e.g. after VO coding or dealer software update etc?


Yes.


----------



## Mr. Grumpy (Aug 9, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> $240 is absurd though. It can me obtained for much less. PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the link for the commercial solution?
Thx in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mr. Grumpy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the link for the commercial solution?
> Thx in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## guho (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Shawn, could you also PM me the link for the commercial solution? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guho said:


> Hi Shawn, could you also PM me the link for the commercial solution? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## kylaris (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi, shawn

Can you please send me the link for commercial solution for VIM.

Thanks


----------



## jikiki (May 30, 2014)

Hi Shawn, could you also PM me the link for the commercial solution? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jikiki said:


> Hi Shawn, could you also PM me the link for the commercial solution? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## kimu_den (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi Shawn, could you also PM me the link for the commercial solution? Thanks.


----------



## guho (Nov 19, 2006)

Now that i have vim i can't figure out how to seek. I am playing mkv files from a USB stick in my g30, and want to jump to near the end of the video.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

guho said:


> Now that i have vim i can't figure out how to seek. I am playing mkv files from a USB stick in my g30, and want to jump to near the end of the video.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


hold down fast forward/ next track.


----------



## snf11lci (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi Shawn, could you also PM me the link for the commercial solution? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

snf11lci said:


> Hi Shawn, could you also PM me the link for the commercial solution? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Jvdmn (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi Shawn, would you mind PM'ing me the link for the commercial solution as well? Thanks you!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi Shawn, could you also PM me the link for the commercial solution? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jvdmn said:


> Hi Shawn, would you mind PM'ing me the link for the commercial solution as well? Thanks you!





[email protected] said:


> Hi Shawn, could you also PM me the link for the commercial solution? Thanks.


PM's sent.


----------



## Gerko0916 (May 22, 2014)

Hi Shawn, could you also PM me the link for the commercial solution? 

Thanks.


----------



## mariusz1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Shawn can you send me a link tlfor the commercial solution ? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mariusz1 said:


> Shawn can you send me a link tlfor the commercial solution ? Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Please, Shawn, send it for me too. Tks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

matteis said:


> Please, Shawn, send it for me too. Tks


PM sent.


----------



## Bimmercoder (Oct 19, 2017)

I can FDL code VIM on those past 63kmh, PM if interested.


----------



## resaran (Jan 21, 2013)

*Video in motion*



matteis said:


> Please, Shawn, send it for me too. Tks


Hi Shawn,

Could you send me the the commercial solution too


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

resaran said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the the commercial solution too


PM sent.


----------



## valrossi (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn, pls send me the solution. Thank you 

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

valrossi said:


> Hi Shawn, pls send me the solution. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## BananaBlue (Sep 2, 2013)

His. Commercial solution link please.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BananaBlue said:


> His. Commercial solution link please.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM sent.


----------



## JuniorTech (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi Shawn
Can you send me a link for comercial solution?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JuniorTech said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can you send me a link for comercial solution?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Oli X5 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Shawn
Please send me a link for comercial solution?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Oli X5 said:


> Hi Shawn
> Please send me a link for comercial solution?


PM sent.


----------



## alexhasin (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi Shawn
Can you send me a link for comercial solution?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alexhasin said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can you send me a link for comercial solution?


PM sent.


----------



## highpressure (Mar 30, 2016)

I saw an unlocked nbt for g11 and g12 on aliexpress.
does anyone know if this would fit g30 too?
just costs 39$ so worth a try I guess


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

...


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi

I have coded VIM for G30 and it works without needing aftermarket solution

i drove over 100km/h and video is still playing


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

h31n said:


> Can you please send me the commercial info? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## flipside (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Shawn,

Can you send me a link to the commercial solution as well. 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flipside said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me a link to the commercial solution as well.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## baranm (Jan 21, 2018)

Shawn, can you send me a link to the commercial solution as well? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

baranm said:


> Shawn, can you send me a link to the commercial solution as well? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## enes28 (May 12, 2017)

Hi Shawn, can you sen me the commercial solution for G30 VIM 
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

enes28 said:


> Hi Shawn, can you sen me the commercial solution for G30 VIM
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Kamilt (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi Shawn
Could you send me a link for comercial solution? please.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kamilt (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi Shawn
Could you send me a link for comercial solution? please.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kamilt said:


> Hi Shawn
> Could you send me a link for comercial solution? please.
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## frukti (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi Shawn, could you also PM me the link for the commercial solution? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

frukti said:


> Hi Shawn, could you also PM me the link for the commercial solution? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------

